# Loosing weight and feathers



## Thelion151589 (Aug 8, 2011)

some of my birds have been loosing lots of feathers and 3 of them have been loosing weight i can feel the keel bone and don't eat as much, if this normal are they going through a moult thanks


----------



## Darkel777 (Jun 7, 2013)

You should see a vet. If all your birds at once are suddenly going through this it sounds like disease has struck your flock. You want to get that taken care of ASAP.


----------



## Thelion151589 (Aug 8, 2011)

i took them in to a local vet and was told it was probably because they are going through a molt, that they loose weight and feathers, other than that he said they were ok, i took in the 2 that looked the most sick


----------



## Vince (Feb 18, 2014)

My girl goes from about 100g to 90g during a heavy molt...
She gets very fussy & sleeps heaps as well.
I find giving her more attention than usual & things to distract her helps a lot.
As soon as she starts getting to the end of the molt she starts pigging out again 
But always trust your instincts if you think there is a problem & see an AVIAN vet...hesitating can mean the difference in loosing a bird or not...
Seeing a vet with no experience in birds can often be a big mistake :/


----------



## Diana&Ruby (Apr 8, 2014)

Hello, is there any other problems? Discharge from eyes or nose? Have you recently changed their diet? Diet changes can cause molting and weight loss. My birds eat less during a molt and are much less active


----------



## Thelion151589 (Aug 8, 2011)

Diana&Ruby said:


> Hello, is there any other problems? Discharge from eyes or nose? Have you recently changed their diet? Diet changes can cause molting and weight loss. My birds eat less during a molt and are much less active


no other problems just loosing lots of feathers and weight loss, i noticed today that one of my younger tiels (3 months)would take all the food and not allow others to eat from bowl, she would chase them around pecking them, so ive separated the birds, the two that are having weight problems and loosing lots of feathers, i provided them with extra food and water, the 2 birds are 6 months old having a heavy molt and weight loss they also do sleep alot and dont want to get bothered, only different food has been grass that i grew on my back yard from seeds of their own food, no pesticides used to grow them


----------



## Thelion151589 (Aug 8, 2011)

Vince said:


> My girl goes from about 100g to 90g during a heavy molt...
> She gets very fussy & sleeps heaps as well.
> I find giving her more attention than usual & things to distract her helps a lot.
> As soon as she starts getting to the end of the molt she starts pigging out again
> ...


Yea they sleep alot also, yea i took them in to a vet that "specializes" in all types of animals, didnt like the service thou, ive been looking for an avian vet around but no luck :/


----------



## thalaron (Jan 5, 2014)

I thought my bird was going through a molt.. but then it only lasted two days. So I took her to the vet and she has a resp infection and isn't eating like she should be.


----------



## Thelion151589 (Aug 8, 2011)

thalaron said:


> I thought my bird was going through a molt.. but then it only lasted two days. So I took her to the vet and she has a resp infection and isn't eating like she should be.


I took them in to a better vet today, and he ran some test and told me they needed to be dewormed that i could use diatomaceous earth or to get something of the bird store for deworming, he didnt have the knowledge to give me something him self, so im on the same page still, has any one used diatomaceous earth for deworming?


----------

